# Uso ou abuso de a + Infinitivo



## galiza

Olá

É possível substituir sempre que + conjuntivo por a + infinitivo? Por exemplo:

A construçao é um sector económico *a afectar/ que afecta a outras* muitas actividades.

Obrigada


----------



## moura

Galiza,

Eu diria em 95% dos casos. Os outros 5% são uma margem para a minha ignorância em matéria de excepções  .


----------



## jazyk

_A afetar_ parece-me _que deve ser afetado_, do francês _à + verbo_.

Escolheria _que afeta_ neste caso.


----------



## Alentugano

Olá Galiza,
"A construçao é um sector económico* que afecta *muitas *outras* actividades."
Esta parece-me ser a melhor opção; "a afectar" não soa bem e acho que não pode ser usada neste contexto.


----------



## galiza

Obrigada. A mim também me soava mal neste contexto.


----------



## Outsider

A construçao é um sector económico *que afecta as outras* muitas actividades. 

A construçao é um sector económico *a afectar as outras* muitas actividades. 
 Frase dúbia. _Pode_ estar certa em alguns contextos, mas, quando certa, eu diria que não é sinónima da anterior. Não a use a menos que esteja bem segura de que está correcta.


----------



## galiza

Obrigada, Outsiderinho! Que bom poder contar com a sua sabedoria!!


----------



## moura

Gostei do nome "Outsiderinho" POdemos tratá-lo assim de vez em quando Out?


----------



## Vanda

Moura, ditto!


----------



## jazyk

Outsiderinho parece-me quase impronunciável.  Prefiro Outsidinho /autsaidinho/, mas eu sou espada, mano!


----------



## Farias o quê?

Podemos contornar as construções _que + conjuntivo_ e _a + infinitivo _com frases não tão desprezível ou imperceptivelmente claras como:

A construção (civil), setor econômico que afeta as outras muitas atividades, dinamiza o país por isso e isto...
Ao afetar economicamente as outras muitas atividades, a construção (civil) dinamiza o país por isso e isto...
etc.


----------



## Carfer

Voltando à frase que originou o tópico, creio que há um caso em que '_a afectar_' não é de rejeitar e, mais que isso, é até bastante comum e pode traduzir mais fielmente o que se pretende dizer: aquele em que o verbo '_estar_' está subentendido, como em _'A construção é outro sector económico (que está) *a afectar* a recuperação da economia_'. Apesar de não ter sido o entendimento prevalecente, não estou certo de que não seja possível ler a frase proposta como significando que a construção está a afectar as outras actividades e, nesse caso, optar por '_que afecta_' altera o sentido, transformando uma afirmação que se reporta a uma situação concreta, actual, numa afirmação absoluta, intemporal (que, neste caso, seria sempre verdadeira, mas que pode não o ser noutras situações). Neste último sentido, concordo que '_que afecta_' é preferível - e de longe - a '_a afectar'. _Também me parece que a frase proposta tem maior probabilidade de ocorrer em Portugal e de não ser aceite pelos brasileiros que não usem a construção '_estar a'_ +infinitivo.


----------



## Farias o quê?

Eita, @Carfer, incorri em paradoxo (oxímoro) ao dizer que a construção (civil) "afetava (abalava) as muitas outras atividades, dinamizando o país"! Mais um caso de hipercorreção de minha parte!


----------



## Farias o quê?

Edit:

Construções (supostamente) melhores:


A construção (civil), se(c)tor económico que afe(c)ta as outras muitas atividades, trava as engrenagens do país por isso e isto...
Como se(c)tor económico que afe(c)ta as outras muitas atividades, a construção (civil) trava as engrenagens do país por isso e isto...
Não só como se(c)tor económico, mas também como afetadora das outras muitas atividades, a construção (civil) trava as engrenagens do país por isso e isto...


----------



## intruder

jazyk said:


> Outsiderinho parece-me quase impronunciável.  Prefiro Outsidinho /autsaidinho/, mas eu sou espada, mano!


@jazyk 
Olá. O que seria a espada nesse contexto?


----------



## jazyk

Heterossexual, mas só dito por homens (que eu saiba).


----------



## intruder

@jazyk 

Essa eu ainda não sabia 
Valeu!


----------



## Guigo

intruder said:


> @jazyk
> 
> Essa eu ainda não sabia
> Valeu!



@intruder Recomendo ver, no youtube, o vídeo "Entregador", do canal Porta dos Fundos (tem legendas em inglês).


----------

